# MeteoAlentejo - entrevista



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2021 às 18:52)

https://diariodoalentejo.pt/pt/noti...s-afirmar-que-amareleja-e-a-mais-quente”.aspx



> _Três perguntas a Luís Mestre, fundador e coordenador do projeto MeteoAlentejo – Associação de Meteorologia_
> Texto José Serrano
> 
> 
> ...


----------

